# Spawning Gold Rams!



## Arkerone (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a pair of gold rams in my 10 gal planted, I had noticed my female's ovipositor sticking out for a few days and when I got home from work today it was way out, had a nap and when I woke up there was a sprinkle of eggs!

They had been cleaning a piece of wood in the tank so I had expected them to lay there but instead they picked a spot at the back under the shade of a plant.

I took out the snail but there is also an Amano shrimp still in the tank, do you think I should try to pull him out?

Pics when I get a chance, they picked a tough spot for me to show haha.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Congrats . That's so exciting! Is this your first spawning pair?


----------



## Arkerone (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks! It is my first spawning pair, I have a pair of German Blues in my community tank that used to seem like a pair but I think the female lost interest in the male, they're still quite young though.

The eggs all seem to be there this morning, they're spending some time fanning them. I've read that it can take a few tries for them to get it right so I just hope they learn from this batch and keep getting it on


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats on the spawn! Rams are great fish to keep. I have had them for over 4 years now. On my second generation.


----------



## Arkerone (Mar 15, 2011)

Well I saw the female eating the last few eggs yesterday so their first spawn didn't work out, here's hoping they get better with practice.

They're fun to watch for sure, great characters. On the bright side the blue pair seems to be warming up to eachother again, instead of the male chasing the female away all the time he's displaying for her and they're eating and swimming together again. Maybe they're going to the shrimp for couple's counselling!


----------



## Arkerone (Mar 15, 2011)

They spawned again in a much easier to photograph spot!
Here's papa fanning them!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Best of luck with the hatch


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Any update ?


----------



## Arkerone (Mar 15, 2011)

They ate em again 

They spawned again though and I took the parents out! I lost some eggs to fungus (tweezered them out) now a lot have little black spots and are wriggling!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Congrats on the wigglers what is it 3 days until free swimming ?
Staying tuned


----------

